
Apple Is Carbon Neutral - bstanfield15
https://www.apple.com/environment/#statement
======
advisedwang
> ... And by 2030, all of our products will be too.

Good for Apple for offsetting office use, but Apple is a hardware company.
They are putting carbon in the atmosphere to make and ship their products and
that can't be ignored. 2030 is not ambitious enough.

Also:

> (big text)Completely recycled ... (small text) We’re committed to one day
> sourcing 100% recycled

Seems pretty disingenuous.

